# Bathroom mirror frame



## sleepersilverado (Jun 27, 2011)

So I have your traditional bathroom mirrors that are just a plain mirror sit on top of the back splash. When I was redoing the counter tops I had to take the mirror down so I decided to build a frame for it. I measured so that I could get the larges mirror with a 3" section of drywall around it.

Here is the start, 1x4 select pine mitered and glued with two dowels per corner.








Next I glues and nailed a piece of 1x2 select pine around the edge.


----------



## sleepersilverado (Jun 27, 2011)

I decided on two small pieces of crown molding that I would butt to each other. 















I ended up cutting little wedges that matched the back of the crown molding to support it and have something to nail to. Sorry no pics.


----------



## sleepersilverado (Jun 27, 2011)

Here is a picture after I got the crown molding put on. 








You can see that this created a blan flat spot that is 1-1/16" wide on the exterior of the frame. To took a hand plane to it so the transfusion from the crown to the 1x2 would be flat. I went looking for something to dress up this flat area and a thin strip with a bead on it to trim the inside of the frame and give it another dimension. 
Here you can see the trim I chase installed on the flat portion. You can also see the piece in put on the inside to finish it off. Wanted a pice with an 1/8" bead but it ended up being 1/4". 








After this I started caulking, filling, and sanding of which I have no pictures.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Cool, I would like to see it completed


----------



## sleepersilverado (Jun 27, 2011)

Experimented with the paint. Primed it then painted it a flat Bronze color. 















I did two coats of the bronze color so it would be thick. Then I painted it flat black.


----------



## sleepersilverado (Jun 27, 2011)

I took some 220 grit sand paper and sanded the entire frame. 















I then sprayed a flat clear on it. Put the last coat on today and will hopefully get it to the glass guy tomorrow to cut the mirror down to fit.


----------



## SetDaHook (Oct 21, 2010)

that looks awesome. Great job. Be sure to post final pics of the project.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

That's going to look nice finished up and installed.


----------



## WildThings (Jan 2, 2007)

WOW extremely nice job. Please post the finished project. Thanks for Sharing!


----------



## sleepersilverado (Jun 27, 2011)

Well finally had time to go by the glass shop and pick up my mirror. Sorry the pictures are not that great since the bathroom is so small. Hard to see the bronze accents.


----------



## WildThings (Jan 2, 2007)

Very Nice thanks for posting - That's the same granite we have at our house!


----------



## Swampus (Sep 1, 2005)

Very Nice work!!


----------

